# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Nhà thông minh tự chế

## Nguyen Linh

Mình rất thích nhà thông minh nhưng mấy hệ thống nhà thông minh hiện nay toàn tính bằng tiền chục triệu, nên hôm nay mình muốn hướng dẫn cho các bạn tự chế 1 hệ thống home automation đơn giản với chi phí chỉ 400k.

----------

elenercom, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## anhcos

Chỉ thì chỉ cho tới đi, bác làm thêm bài hướng dẫn.

Nhưng mà mấy cái home automation này khi nguy cấp thì chả nhanh bằng cái nút.

----------


## cuong

giá đó cũng được , mà có điều mấy cái này thấy phổ thông rồi , diy thì được cái thích hihi, khi nào có món nội thất nào cần tự động có thể gặp bác, hoặc tự làm hihihi, chắc phương án 1 cho lẹ

----------


## Gamo

Chúc bác đắt hàng  :Big Grin: 

Góp ý là loại relay bác dùng công suất thấp nên coi chừng cháy nổ. Ngoài ra, do nó chỉ ngắt 1 sợi => ko có nghĩa là thiết bị tắt là ko còn điện, vẫn có thể gây giật chết người như thường.

----------


## anhxco

Nó "thông minh" ở chổ nào các bác nhỉ!??

----------


## cncbibe

Cũng hay nhưng em cũng thấy nó "thông minh" nếu bác thêm vài loại cảm biến vào nữa.

----------


## Nguyen Linh

> Cũng hay nhưng em cũng thấy nó "thông minh" nếu bác thêm vài loại cảm biến vào nữa.


Bản này chỉ là thử nghiệm thôi, các bác có hứng thú thì làm chung với em. Em chẳng biết j về điện, cũng chẳng biết j về lập trình. Toàn mày mò tự làm vì đam mê thôi. 
Dự định version 2 là: 
+ các chức năng của version 1 
+ thêm cảm biến âm thanh, ánh sáng, nhiệt độ, cảm biến có người, cảm biến mưa 

- Chức năng 
+ set theo lệnh nếu .... thì 

VD: nếu có người thì bật đèn, nếu mưa thì kéo giàn phơi vào, nếu độ ẩm đất dưới 60% thì tự kích hoạt máy bơm

----------


## Nguyen Linh

> Chúc bác đắt hàng 
> 
> Góp ý là loại relay bác dùng công suất thấp nên coi chừng cháy nổ. Ngoài ra, do nó chỉ ngắt 1 sợi => ko có nghĩa là thiết bị tắt là ko còn điện, vẫn có thể gây giật chết người như thường.


Cám ơn bác góp ý. Em gà mờ lắm làm vì đam mê thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Nó "thông minh" ở chổ nào các bác nhỉ!??


Hehe, thôi bác, ông làm trùm chuyên về điện tử, em nó tập tành làm smart home thì sản phẩm sao đạt chuẩn của ông được. Để vài năm nữa em nó khá khá hơn để còn trở thành khách hàng của tui.

Đùa thôi, tôi có vài khách hàng đặt gia công phần mềm cho nhà thông minh. Nhưng nói thiệt là tới giờ vẫn cảm giác nó ko tiện lợi thế nào ấy. Thế nào là 1 smart home thật sự nhỉ?

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe, thôi bác, ông làm trùm chuyên về điện tử, em nó tập tành làm smart home thì sản phẩm sao đạt chuẩn của ông được. Để vài năm nữa em nó khá khá hơn để còn trở thành khách hàng của tui.
> 
> Đùa thôi, tôi có vài khách hàng đặt gia công phần mềm cho nhà thông minh. Nhưng nói thiệt là tới giờ vẫn cảm giác nó ko tiện lợi thế nào ấy. Thế nào là 1 smart home thật sự nhỉ?


Ẹc, bác cứ nói gì đâu đâu không à, có liên quan gì đâu ạ!?
Mà bác KD gì vậy?!?

----------


## Gamo

Dạ em làm má mì, cho thuê giai, code-monkey, gọi nôm na là viết phần mềm dạo, ai thuê gì làm nấy ấy mà

Có một dạo ko biết vì lý do gì mà có 2-3 cty đặt hàng bọn em viết phần mềm điều khiển cho nhà thông minh, giải mã tín hiệu camera IP & artificial intelligent.

----------


## Nguyen Linh

> Hehe, thôi bác, ông làm trùm chuyên về điện tử, em nó tập tành làm smart home thì sản phẩm sao đạt chuẩn của ông được. Để vài năm nữa em nó khá khá hơn để còn trở thành khách hàng của tui.
> 
> Đùa thôi, tôi có vài khách hàng đặt gia công phần mềm cho nhà thông minh. Nhưng nói thiệt là tới giờ vẫn cảm giác nó ko tiện lợi thế nào ấy. Thế nào là 1 smart home thật sự nhỉ?


Smarthome thật sự là phải như kiểu trong phim Iron man đó bác  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

> Dạ em làm má mì, cho thuê giai, code-monkey, gọi nôm na là viết phần mềm dạo, ai thuê gì làm nấy ấy mà
> 
> Có một dạo ko biết vì lý do gì mà có 2-3 cty đặt hàng bọn em viết phần mềm điều khiển cho nhà thông minh, giải mã tín hiệu camera IP & artificial intelligent.


Bác làm bên CNTT à? Hay đấy. Có gì sau này nhờ code giùm mấy món cơ bản  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

Còn cái smart home của bác gì ở trên sao thấy toàn kiểu đóng mở relay không vậy?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Bác làm bên CNTT à? Hay đấy. Có gì sau này nhờ code giùm mấy món cơ bản


Hehe, yên tâm, nhỏ thì mình cho mấy em nó làm miễn phí cho bác

----------


## Diyodira

Cho mình hỏi là xưa nay có bác nào dùng remote mở cổng không ạ, mình ngại rằng remote lỡ nó dò sóng được thì xem như hết phim, nên muốn tìm giải pháp remote an tòan xịn nhất thì không biết mua loại gì, ở đâu? bác nào đã qua thì cho xin tí kinh nghiệm, thanks.

----------


## Gamo

> Smarthome thật sự là phải như kiểu trong phim Iron man đó bác


Món smart home kiểu ấy còn phần hologram chưa biết làm sao  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Cho mình hỏi là xưa nay có bác nào dùng remote mở cổng không ạ, mình ngại rằng remote lỡ nó dò sóng được thì xem như hết phim, nên muốn tìm giải pháp remote an tòan xịn nhất thì không biết mua loại gì, ở đâu? bác nào đã qua thì cho xin tí kinh nghiệm, thanks.


Cái này thì em ko có kinh nghiệm lắm, chỉ biết như sau:
1. Loại cơ bản nhất: 
Có bán ngoài Nhật Tảo, dùng sóng radio bật tắt relay. Cái này thì chắc ko có ai dám dùng cho đóng mở cửa nhưng nếu thấy nó loại này thì đừng mua.

2. Loại chuyên nghiệp hơn chút
Trong bộ điều khiển nó có 1 dãy số, mình phải cập nhật bộ điều khiển cổng để ghi nhận dãy số này => bẻ khóa bằng cách thử dãy số là xong (đó là theo lý thuyết  :Big Grin: )).
Các loại cửa cuốn ngoài thị trường hay dùng pp này. Vừa rồi có nghe lá có người bán thiết bị phá các cửa loại này => nếu mua bác phải cẩn thận

3. Loại chuyên nghiệp hơn nữa:
Communicate giữa bộ điều khiển & cổng được mã hóa theo phương pháp đơn giản => nhiều sản phẩm nổi tiếng của các chú Tây dùng pp này => an toàn hơn
=> em chưa biết ở đâu bán loại này

4. Loại mã hóa dùng RSA/tương tự
Em có thấy 1 lần mà ko nhớ là thiết bị gì nhưng nói chung là hạng sang, rất nhiều tiền

5. Điều khiển qua mạng:
Bác dk bằng DTDD, bộ điều khiển cổng nối internet bằng WiFi/cáp mạng. Đây là pp các cty smart home hay dùng nhưng đây cũng là lý do em ghét smart home. Nói gì thì nói chứ bữa nào có thằng nào nó hack vào mạng của mình, mở hết cổng, quậy hết cả nhà thì hơi phiền mặc dù xác xuất xảy ra chắc gần bằng 0.
=> nếu bác ko phải dân IT thì đừng mua loại này

Bác tính dùng remote để mở cửa gì? Nếu muốn an toàn thì remote ko phải là pp an toàn nhất nhưng cũng chưa thấy ai bị hack bao vờ?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## taih2

> Cái này thì em ko có kinh nghiệm lắm, chỉ biết như sau:
> 1. Loại cơ bản nhất: 
> Có bán ngoài Nhật Tảo, dùng sóng radio bật tắt relay. Cái này thì chắc ko có ai dám dùng cho đóng mở cửa nhưng nếu thấy nó loại này thì đừng mua.
> 
> 2. Loại chuyên nghiệp hơn chút
> Trong bộ điều khiển nó có 1 dãy số, mình phải cập nhật bộ điều khiển cổng để ghi nhận dãy số này => bẻ khóa bằng cách thử dãy số là xong (đó là theo lý thuyết )).
> Các loại cửa cuốn ngoài thị trường hay dùng pp này. Vừa rồi có nghe lá có người bán thiết bị phá các cửa loại này => nếu mua bác phải cẩn thận
> 
> 3. Loại chuyên nghiệp hơn nữa:
> ...



Mấy cái remote đa số dùng sóng radio, rf, ir mấy cái loại này theo em biết có ông Quế Dương bên dtvn là ông dò được hết, kể cả cái remote xe hơi...

Mà như bác Gamo nói thì chỉ có cách xuống xe, mở khóa là an toàn nhất

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác cho em thông tin của ông Quế Dương với  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác tính dùng remote để mở cửa gì? Nếu muốn an toàn thì remote ko phải là pp an toàn nhất nhưng cũng chưa thấy ai bị hack bao vờ?


mình chỉ dùng để mở cánh cổng nhà kiểu xếp, motor vitme, đặng đi ra vào cho tiện khỏi gạt chống xe, mà cứ sợ không an toàn, lỡ nó hack được thì toi.
có loại 4 bác nói hổng biết nhiêu xiềng?
thanks

----------


## Tuấn

> mình chỉ dùng để mở cánh cổng nhà kiểu xếp, motor vitme, đặng đi ra vào cho tiện khỏi gạt chống xe, mà cứ sợ không an toàn, lỡ nó hack được thì toi.
> có loại 4 bác nói hổng biết nhiêu xiềng?
> thanks


Em dùng rì mót cửa cuốn để mở cổng, khá ổn định. Hay bác lắp cái đt cùi vào chỗ mở cổng ý. Mua cái sim rác, chả ma nào biết số. Về đến nhà cài số quay nhanh, bấm phát, đèn màn hình sáng hay chuôn rung thì nó đóng rơ le, mở cửa ?

Cụ Gamo làm phát thí điểm đi, chế quả pháo, lừa lừa nhét vào túi cha Nam CNC, chạy ra xa bấm phát xem nó có nổ không  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, pp này có lẽ an toàn nhất á. Nhưng mà lỡ mà có mấy thằng telemarketer nó gọi thì sao ta? Ông Diyodira về nhà thấy cửa mở toang, vít me thanh trượt sờ pín đã bị mấy ông trên diễn đàn vào cuỗm hết 

Có bác Sửu rờ & le chế mấy đồ chơi kiểu dùng Đt như vậy. Để em hỏi bác ấy có bị trục trặc như vậy bao giờ chưa.




> mình chỉ dùng để mở cánh cổng nhà kiểu xếp, motor vitme, đặng đi ra vào cho tiện khỏi gạt chống xe, mà cứ sợ không an toàn, lỡ nó hack được thì toi.
> có loại 4 bác nói hổng biết nhiêu xiềng?
> thanks


Loại cao cấp thì em thú thật là ko biết giá cả vì hồi đó ko để ý ợ :x
Hay là bác cứ dùng thử rì mót thường. Còn bữa nào bọn em hết linh kiện chế máy thì sẽ liên hệ với bác Quế Dương rồi ghé thăm bác sau?

----------


## Khoa C3

Khỏi chế đi các cụ ới, hàng visonic em đã dùng vài bộ hình như từ 2009 tới giờ chưa hỏng, có bán ở Việt Nam và giá không đắt.

----------


## taih2

> Hehe, pp này có lẽ an toàn nhất á. Nhưng mà lỡ mà có mấy thằng telemarketer nó gọi thì sao ta? Ông Diyodira về nhà thấy cửa mở toang, vít me thanh trượt sờ pín đã bị mấy ông trên diễn đàn vào cuỗm hết 
> 
> Có bác Sửu rờ & le chế mấy đồ chơi kiểu dùng Đt như vậy. Để em hỏi bác ấy có bị trục trặc như vậy bao giờ chưa.
> 
> 
> Loại cao cấp thì em thú thật là ko biết giá cả vì hồi đó ko để ý ợ :x
> Hay là bác cứ dùng thử rì mót thường. Còn bữa nào bọn em hết linh kiện chế máy thì sẽ liên hệ với bác Quế Dương rồi ghé thăm bác sau?


Haizz sao em gởi cái web ông Quế Dương cho anh Dũng mà bị đòi xét duyệt là sao ta ?

Web ông nè anh : qdec"chấm"neq3"chấm"com.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> mình chỉ dùng để mở cánh cổng nhà kiểu xếp, motor vitme, đặng đi ra vào cho tiện khỏi gạt chống xe, mà cứ sợ không an toàn, lỡ nó hack được thì toi.
> có loại 4 bác nói hổng biết nhiêu xiềng?
> thanks


Em nhầm, loại này dùng OTP chứ ko phải RSA, giống như token trong ngân hàng. Tuy nhiên em mới google sơ mà ko thấy ở VN bán.

----------


## anhcos

Hỏi cụ Gà cái này bên lề tí, cụ đã lập trình về phần này chưa: camera motion tracking dùng nhiều camera với ảnh 2D sau đó nội suy lại thành 3D ấy.

Giống như cái này nhưng mình chỉ xài 3 điểm thôi, tụi nó thì quá pro luôn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái nhà tính bằng tiền tỷ!

Bỏ vài chục đến vài trăm M giáo dục cho nó thành "thông minh" mà tiếc của....

Chơi kiểu tự nó phát huy trí thông minh... đầu tư vài M... mong nó thành thông minh....
Cuối cùng nó thành con vẹt... hoặc cùng lắm là "khôn lỏi"!

Cần phải có tính năng an toàn, bảo mật và sử dụng lâu dài, dễ bảo trì thay thế nữa...

----------


## Gamo

> Hỏi cụ Gà cái này bên lề tí, cụ đã lập trình về phần này chưa: camera motion tracking dùng nhiều camera với ảnh 2D sau đó nội suy lại thành 3D ấy.
> 
> Giống như cái này nhưng mình chỉ xài 3 điểm thôi, tụi nó thì quá pro luôn


Không biết có giống cái cụ cần ko?



Thời em còn là sinh viên thì đề tài tốt nghiệp bọn em dùng như pp cụ nói, có lẽ ko khó nhưng lằng nhằng (em ko làm nên ko biết ợ). Còn giờ bọn em xài Kinect hết, bên trong nó gồm 2 camera 2D => kết quả là không gian 3D, khỏi mất công chế

Tuy nhiên nếu chỉ dùng Kinect ko thôi thì chất lượng bắt hơi chậm, dễ sai (trong clip họ dùng marker thì nhanh & chính xác hơn) => nghe đâu là Kinect 2 đã giải quyết được, khỏi chơi marker chất lượng cũng ok

Nếu cụ ko quan tâm tới motion mà chỉ quan tâm đến 3D scene thì kinect làm được luôn, mặc dù ko hoàn hảo

----------


## cnclaser

cái này nghe có vẻ tiềm năng sau nhiều nhà cần sử dụng đó cụ  :Wink:

----------


## khoinghiepsky

Bác làm nghiên cứu thì được chứ kinh doanh không ổn. mấy mạch kiểu này Trung quốc nó bán rất nhìu,giá rẻ,gọn gàng.khó mà cạnh tranh được trong khi linh kiện ta chủ yếu nhập từ nó.

----------

min

----------


## min

Lên đây mua về nè: 
https://shopee.vn/M%E1%BA%A1ch-%C4%9...6810.261888609

----------

khoinghiepsky

----------

